# Just picked up my '86 Quantum Syncro last night



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Just picked up an '86 QSW, Pics added*

Got it for $650 and drove it home. It has 135k miles on it and it looks like it's been well cared for. There's a folder full of maintenance records and the engine bay looks very clean. The headlights have also been relayed and Hella foglights were neatly installed so someone has definitely been caring about this car.

The problems:
1. *(fixed)* The driver's window was smashed by thieves (who only stole the previous owner's laptop). Fortunately I had one in a parts car.

2. *(fixed)* The right rear quarter panel has some minor damage and a broken taillight. The car came with a replacement light.

3. *(fixed)*The *central locking pump runs continuously* if there is a fuse in place. What would cause that? (I'll be doing a search in a moment, but feel free to chime in)

4. *(have replacement)* Driver side *headlight is broken* and unfortunately so is the one on my parts car. Since I have to find a replacement anyway, is it possible to convert to the early style quad headlights (too bad the bodies of these cars aren't more similar to the Audi 4000's. I have two extra sets of quad buckets for a 4000)? Alternatively, how available are Euros? I couldn't find any on Ebay, either German or US.

5. *Tires* aren't great.

8. It needs *shocks* soon.


I'm also trying to decide if I want to keep the electric mirrors and windows or swap in the manual mirrors and window cranks from the parts car. 

Anyway, I'm pretty excited about this car. 

It's the same color as both of my 4kq's!
















Keep the power windows and mirrors or convert to manual?
















135k miles!








So clean.








Relayed headlights!


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

117 Views and no one has anything to say?

How about this: If I can get it running I'm thinking I might turn the parts car into a rally car. Opinions?


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

*I got something to say*

I actually looked at this car!!! You picked it up in North Seattle!! Glad to see it got sent to a good home, I was a little over whelmed at the damage on the back corner and the fact that he said he wouldn't go below $1000, I clearly should have stayed on it.. Nice pick up, and about turning the parts car into a rally car, I think its a good idea, I have Bilstien shocks on my front end and regulars on the back, with H&R lowering springs.. I attempted to make the back a little stiffer then the front by putting my stock springs back up front and cutting them to a lower but not too low height.. and it is real nice, still have a lot of body roll though... I just picked up a Audi 5000 cs quattro for the engine *turbo* and she is ugly, but also beautiful. I have seen rumors of passat g60 rear sway bars fit the rear, and I think that would help with the under steering.. Cheers!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mangeloe (Oct 26, 2010)

*oh!*

I highly suggest painting the trim, it was the first thing I did when I bought mine and it made it look 100 times better, maybe use PlastiDip, and plastidip the terrible sun damage on the roof I bet it would look okay with a black roof...


----------



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice looking rig with a lot of potential there. If you ever do decide to go manual on the mirrors I would buy the passenger side electric for my 83 TD wagon. The mirror on mine has a bunch of oily looking wavy marks on it that make it less than useful as a mirror (like that when I got it).


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Cheshire_Cat said:


> 3. It has *no dash lights*, but the taillights work, so it's not the fuse. Any ideas?
> 
> 4. The *central locking pump runs continuously* if there is a fuse in place. What would cause that? (I'll be doing a search in a moment, but feel free to chime in)
> 
> ...


Sweet! 

#3: You will need to check the headlight switch and the cluster harness. it could be that all the bulbs are burnt too.

#4: That would be a vacuum leak in the locking system. Some times it is a bad pump, the rubber hose to the pump, or a door actuator that is cracked/stuck.

#5: IM me. You will not find a decent '85-82 front end as the Santana/Passat guys across the big pond have been buying them up. German 32b Passat front ends do not have turn signals nor marker lights but bolt in.

The window regulators are the same as the MKII G/J. I reverted a GL5 12 years ago to manual windows. Plug and play more or less but you will need fabric to cover the hoes from the switches.

Suspension for the front of a QSW is exactly the same as a Audi 4000/Coupe. The rear suspension of the QSW is it's own and there are no 'performance' suspension for the rear. Yahoo Syncronized list has a few listers that cobbled some parts together to get 'performance' suspension in the back.


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

It turns out the dash lights actually work, they're just kinda dim. 

Hunting down a vacuum leak sounds awful. I'm going to have to decide if it's worth the trouble of having central locking. 

Sending IM now, eurowner


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

*Here's a weird thing...*

So when I go the Herkimer the rear side panels, behind the back seats (the piece that holds the speakers and the rails for the cargo cover) had been removed and they were loose in the back. I just tried putting them back on only to find that there are no holes in the sheet metal for screws. What did it have back there if not these side panels? 

The D pillars and the plastic pieces under the windows have holes in them to allow the screws to go through to the sheet metal in order to mount the out panel, so why aren't there holes in the sheet metal? What did it have there if not these panels?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Maybe you have a mis-match of "cargo cover" and "non-cargo-cover" parts? 
I'd suggest posting pics. Someone (probably someone who's had both) should answer. Hell, maybe it'll make sense when I see it. 

*Locks*: 
Initial diagnosis is easy. Go take the lock pump out of its foam. Remove the air hose, and cap the pump. Check operation: the pump should run for ~5 seconds after locking or unlocking the driver's door. 
Pass? Go find the leak in the car (nearly always a failed servo. The hard lines are near bombproof.) 
Fail? Open the pump. Internal hose disconnected or broken? Repair/replace as needed, recheck. If board is corroded, go find a new(er) lock pump. I got my replacement from (IIRC) an early MkIII (found on eBay.) 
Since yours truly never turns off, you'll probably find that the pump went all fuzzy inside.


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Maybe you have a mis-match of "cargo cover" and "non-cargo-cover" parts?
> I'd suggest posting pics. Someone (probably someone who's had both) should answer. Hell, maybe it'll make sense when I see it.


So some cars did come without a cargo cover then? Because that would definitely be the case here. There are no holes in the sheet metal with which to attach the cargo cover pieces. Everything is identical to the parts car, except the parts car has holes drilled for mounting screws.




cuppie said:


> *Locks*:
> Initial diagnosis is easy. Go take the lock pump out of its foam. Remove the air hose, and cap the pump. Check operation: the pump should run for ~5 seconds after locking or unlocking the driver's door.
> Pass? Go find the leak in the car (nearly always a failed servo. The hard lines are near bombproof.)
> Fail? Open the pump. Internal hose disconnected or broken? Repair/replace as needed, recheck. If board is corroded, go find a new(er) lock pump. I got my replacement from (IIRC) an early MkIII (found on eBay.)
> Since yours truly never turns off, you'll probably find that the pump went all fuzzy inside.


I already determined that it's not the pump (and was disappointed since I have several spares and it would be an easy fix), so I figured my next step would be to see which servo was staying open, but I'm just not looking forward to removing the door panels.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Cheshire_Cat said:


> 5. *(replacement on the way)* Driver side *headlight is broken* and unfortunately so is the one on my parts car. Since I have to find a replacement anyway, is it possible to convert to the early style quad headlights (too bad the bodies of these cars aren't more similar to the Audi 4000's. I have two extra sets of quad buckets for a 4000)? Alternatively, how available are Euros? I couldn't find any on Ebay, either German or US.


Tried Brazil (the second home of the B2)? Are these the same?

http://www.bororoautopecas.com.br/i...1990-rcd-ld-rc274-fv274--le-rc275-fv275.phtml

From the drop-down it looks like you can pick, right, left, or both. These are probably e-code equivalent ones so H4 plugs so you'll need to tinker with the connectors, but that would have happened if you got German/EU ones anyway.


----------



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

Those look like they might be for the earlier style quad headlights. If I could convert I totally would.


----------

